# Motorkote on guns?



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I took a chance and spent $24 on a quart of Motorkote. For those not familiar with it, it is a metal treatment that is supposed to minimize wear on motor parts.






I disassembled my G19 and cleaned it. Afterwards I used a Q-tip to apply the Motorkote to all the places that metal moves in contact with metal. After reassembly I worked the action and trigger a couple of dozen times to work the Motorkote in to the moving parts.

The difference is remarkable. The slide glides like an expensive custom. The trigger even feels smoother an.d it was pretty sweet before the treatment.

I know that someone is going to call it snake oil or a rip-off, that's fine. My AR is getting the treatment tonight.

GW


----------



## MSpivey (Jan 22, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> I took a chance and spent $24 on a quart of Motorkote. For those not familiar with it, it is a metal treatment that is supposed to minimize wear on motor parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep us informed.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Today would be a good day to test it out it is 8 degrees at my house if it does not gum up you should be great


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Well it is -29 right now in Eau Claire and my Motorkote treated Jeep started immediately. She got 15 oz. with a 6 quart oil change.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

...


----------

